# Leases that someone may be interested in



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

*I received this in an email this morning, maybe it will help someone out, prices seem right but I dont know anything about the leases or if they have been over hunted in the past. I have heard some good and bad things about the guy that locates these leases for people, some people have said they found good leases and others said it was a bad experience, guys name is Jimmy Faulkner so I know there are some guys on this board that know stuff about him, I believe they charge a "finders fee" of $500. email for Faulkner is [email protected] Just wanted to pass the info along, Good Luck!*

*Here some good leases that the owners has come down the prices,*
*1200 ranch in burnet $1850 black bucks*the group been here for some time but they all got up in there age and the drive was hurting them they been paying $27.000 there a big lodge that sleeps 10 to 12 she asking for 10 to 12 paying hunters family's they hunt off your tag there lakes for fishing and duck hunting there lots of cover with lots of roads there some rolling hills she looking for a group that will stay like the other group. By talking to her she never comes to the ranch unless you need something she wanting*$1850 *so your saving $3000 or $4000 on the price because its so late? &nb sp; *#1 **NEW**200 acres in Mason like your going to Menard the cabin* is big can sleep 10 but its for 4 or 5 maybe 6 if the group knows each other good would like a group that will stay your going to see lots of Game there been 2 140+ taken in the past 3 or 4 years, So it would be a good place to start up a Trophy lease. I understand the groups around you has been taken what they feel needs to be taken and if they see a good buck to them they payed to hunt so take what you like but there trying to get something happening The Places will go fast he come down from $2750 to $2250 wife and kids can hunt off your tag they may be more does to be taken, 6/26/2010
& nbsp; *100 Acre South Texas Hunting Lease located in Duval* County $3800 3 guns loaded with big deer 100 brush but the roads. Available water and electricity at campsite with trailer parking, Game includes deer, quail, hog, dove, javelina and more. For 4 guns at $1750 each. some guest privileges. his name is Ruben tell him we talked today But Duval is like this is real good or real bad this sounds like the

1200 Acre Deer Lease located in Bosque County,* Texas, on the Bosque River. First time to lease, hunted only by family.170 to 180 class bucks harvested in the past. Cost is $25,000. per year. Corporate leasees welcome. TROPHY RANCH*

*NEW** 200 acres in Mason **like your going to Menard the cabin is big can sleep 10 but its for 4 or 5 maybe 6 if the group knew each other would like a group that will stay your*going to see looks of Game there been 2 140+ taken in the past 3 or 4 years, So it would be a good place to start up a Trophy lease. I understand the groups around you has been taken what they feel needs to be taken and if they see a good buck to them they payed to take what you want Places will go fast I come down from *$2750 to $2250 *wife and kids can hunt off your tag they may be more does to be taken, 6/26/2010

2 leases in Throckmorton there a 160 acres with lots of cover. the deer are coming from the big ranch to the north to the wheat pasture to the south so there moving through back and forth it can hunt 3 if needed $1600 a gun 
&nbs p; 80 acres thats about the same way there moving from a bigger ranch to the 80 also to the wheat pasture on the other side
&nbs p; *500 acres in Marble Falls* hill's lots of cover there a creek that runs through it lots of game *$6500* great Bow & gun lease water& Elec and Tanks 

*400 acres in Utopia* close to Hondo & Medina There Water & Elect not hunted last year there are some Axis but asking the group not to kill them out, s that will be something you will need to talk with the owner year round 

*333 Acre Hunting Lease **has campsite with electricity and water, creek and fish*
*tanks. Call after 6 PM for details rotan tx off of 70 40 mile north of *sweetwater Tx *roaden rd Call back end of month lots of Trophy deer not hunted 2 years said seen 300 deer in the wheat*

*250 acres in Archer City *with Elec , the 4 big ponds on the place was not hunted this pass year but the year before they took some very good bucks looking for a long term group of *4 $1500 a gun*

*100 Acre South Texas Hunting Lease*located in Duval County $3800 3 guns loaded with big deer 100 brush but the roads. Available water and electricity at campsite with trailer parking, Game includes deer, quail, hog, dove, javelina and more. For 4 guns at $1750 each. some guest privileges. his name is Ruben tell him we talked today But Duval is like this is real good or real bad this sounds like a good place

#11 If you have not heard of *Glen Rose Tx *you should Its outside of Dallas South /West 1 hour and talked about trophy


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Grizzly1 said:


> *I received this in an email this morning, maybe it will help someone out, prices seem right but I dont know anything about the leases or if they have been over hunted in the past. I have heard some good and bad things about the guy that locates these leases for people, some people have said they found good leases and others said it was a bad experience, guys name is Jimmy Faulkner so I know there are some guys on this board that know stuff about him, I believe they charge a "finders fee" of $500. email for Faulkner is [email protected] Just wanted to pass the info along, Good Luck!*
> 
> *Here some good leases that the owners has come down the prices,*
> *1200 ranch in burnet $1850 black bucks*the group been here for some time but they all got up in there age and the drive was hurting them they been paying $27.000 there a big lodge that sleeps 10 to 12 she asking for 10 to 12 paying hunters family's they hunt off your tag there lakes for fishing and duck hunting there lots of cover with lots of roads there some rolling hills she looking for a group that will stay like the other group. By talking to her she never comes to the ranch unless you need something she wanting*$1850 *so your saving $3000 or $4000 on the price because its so late? &nb sp; *#1 **NEW**200 acres in Mason like your going to Menard the cabin* is big can sleep 10 but its for 4 or 5 maybe 6 if the group knows each other good would like a group that will stay your going to see lots of Game there been 2 140+ taken in the past 3 or 4 years, So it would be a good place to start up a Trophy lease. I understand the groups around you has been taken what they feel needs to be taken and if they see a good buck to them they payed to hunt so take what you like but there trying to get something happening The Places will go fast he come down from $2750 to $2250 wife and kids can hunt off your tag they may be more does to be taken, 6/26/2010
> ...




Wow they really get those prices? 100 acres in Dewitt county 3 guns @ 3,800?


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Wow they really get those prices? 100 acres in Dewitt county 3 guns @ 3,800?


No matter what the price is, I would think 3 guns on 100 acres is way to much, and $11,400.00 for only 100 acres to hunt sounds extremely high, I guess part of it depends on the surrounding places but still........


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I got the same email today, dont know where it came from ??


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

wow! Those prices are unbelievable! Its sad guys. Hunting is becoming a rich mans sport.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

I have heard lots of bad things about this guy. Deertexas and huntfish.com are both full of bad reports. FYI.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Jbs8307 said:


> wow! Hunting is becoming a rich mans sport.


*100 Acre South Texas Hunting Lease located in Duval* County $3800 3 guns loaded . For 4 guns at $1750 each...

'Rich'? Dang, 3 or 4 guns on 100 acres and you've lost your mind - or will shortly lose your head.
Is it LEGAL to put that many guns in such a confined space?


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Do your homework fellas!!! Just read his listings....he is very illiterate!! His listings are easy to spot even when he changes the name on the listing. If he screws you out of money can't blame anyone but yourself. This guy is bad news!!!


----------

